# ONE of everything known to TWF



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

OK , how about posting a pic of one of every make known to TWF.

As many goes as you like as long as the make has not been posted before. It will obviously get harder the further along it goes.

A huge virtual coconut for whoever finds the last make posted, and a raspberry for anyone who duplicates :yes:

I'll start with Wenger, since I'm wearing one....



Cheers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Might as well get the real quality out of the way early on before all the riff-raff starts to flood in..

*"ServiceS" "airman" SWISS MADE (by the Fleurier Watch Company).*

*15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, silver case, circa 1926/7.*

*







*

:biggrin:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Good idea, maybe you can keep a list as we go...

Audermars Piguet


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll do one .ore from the end of the alphabet......



Zodiac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

An example of the riff-raff I mentioned earlier...

*ROLEX SUBMARINER 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*

*







*

artytime:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Does this qualify as riff raff?

Cartier Pasha 18ct


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Today's watch so far...Longines.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Alpine Mountaineer


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

ah ah no raspberry here,get in early

deano


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Any guesses?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Omega SMP Casino Royale special edition.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Any guesses?


 No guesses......first raspberry :sadwalk:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a Vostok - have i missed one? :blind:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> It's a Vostok - have i missed one? :blind:


 No you are fine Relaxed......my raspberry for not naming it :thumbsup:



Swatch


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Tudor pelagos 25600tb


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Zenith


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Avia


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Tissot Day/date










Sorry Rwp beat you to it


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Ebel Sportwave...


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Tag formula 1


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Blyssa


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Last one for me Patek Philippe Calatrava calibre 96 in non-original 14ct case.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Er.......... Seiko !










Orient


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Roamer here


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Accurist


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for some real class...

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*

*







*

Made by a man in a garden shed in Yorkshire wearing a hanky for a hat while singing on ilkley moor baht`at*










Sorry Roy, you know I don`t mean it artytime:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Casio illuminator










Sperjna


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Daveyboyz said:


> Good idea, maybe you can keep a list as we go...
> 
> Audermars Piguet


 my current dream watch - especially a series 1 from 1974

This could be 26 threads, one for each letter of the alphabet, to avoid confusion and create a decent reference point


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

More old tat...

*Eterna AIRFORCE III, Valjoux 7750 25 Jewels.*

*







*

*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7750) 25 Jewels.*

*







*


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Citizen


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Timefactors Speedbird 3


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Eichmuller Pilot


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

IWC Spitfire Chronograph.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Waltham


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Bulova


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

First Precista?

Ooh ooh ooh Grand Seiko


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Eyki


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Curtiss bidynator super-automatic


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> First Precista?
> 
> Ooh ooh ooh Grand Seiko


 Sorry Monty......raspberry for the Seiko.......already on here 



MWC


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Grand Seiko is surely a sub-brand of Seiko? I was chastised heavily on entering the forum because I don't consider these the same. I'd let that one slide (in my opinion)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> Grand Seiko is surely a sub-brand of Seiko? I was chastised heavily on entering the forum because I don't consider these the same. I'd let that one slide (in my opinion)


 Nope :thumbsup: . ONE of every make , Seiko as well.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

This link shows all the Seiko lines, special badges, Brands and sub brands... it claims Grand Seiko is a "brand"

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f281/seiko-branding-dictionary-209014.html

Your game your rules, but warrants a stewards enquiry!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

So are we not allowing both Longines and Omega? Tudor and Rolex?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> This link shows all the Seiko lines, special badges, Brands and sub brands... it claims Grand Seiko is a "brand"
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f281/seiko-branding-dictionary-209014.html
> 
> Your game your rules, but warrants a stewards enquiry!


 

Pulsar


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

That's a Seiko!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> That's a Seiko!


 I revise the rules in view of Daveyboyz blood pressure  . Raspberry withdrawn. If you are happy with your reply post it.

Rog


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Yay! I knew he would do the honourable thing ^^


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Accurist is a raspberry ^^ (there's on at the bottom of page 1)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> Accurist is a raspberry ^^ (there's on at the bottom of page 1)


 Upheld :thumbsup:

Casio is too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Daveyboyz said:


> Accurist is a raspberry ^^ (there's on at the bottom of page 1)


 There are rules ??

Hey Ho

:laugh: :laugh:

A bit on the fashion side then


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Breil


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RWP said:


> Upheld :thumbsup:
> 
> Casio is too.


 It's a G-Shock, Casio sub brand

:biggrin:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It's a G-Shock, Casio sub brand
> 
> :biggrin:


 Hmmmmmmmmm ........... raspberry warning :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A favourite of yours

A bit of Armani

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Rotary


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Mudu Doublematic 25 jewel Felsa movement.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RWP said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm ........... raspberry warning :laugh:


 I'm standing by it, out in the Far East they even have there own G Factory boutique shops

:biggrin:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

One from the archives. Poljot chrono 3133 movement


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

One you will not see very often a Woodford.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ong said:


> One from the archives. Poljot chrono 3133 movement


 Disallow ????

My CCCP is a Poljot

:biggrin:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Disallow ????
> 
> My CCCP is a Poljot
> 
> :biggrin:


 It's in :thumbsup:



Invicta


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

DeTomaso.......pic of Johns watch , you have a titanium one not mentioned yet John :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hamilton.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

davidcxn said:


> Hamilton.


 Hamilton been mentioned???? Jury???


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Boccia










HMT


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Hamilton been mentioned???? Jury???


 Freed on bail Crafty :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

Pantor


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Have we had Nautica yet


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

J S Watch, Reykjavik:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

OWC MILSUB SOPROD A10


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Curtis, not Curtiss as previously posted !


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Slava


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Haven't seen any picture of Hamilton's :angry: :laugh: I think. :wacko:

Anyway, Gruen Curvex.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SKX007J /7S26-0020


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

CWC G10


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Alien work IK


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Vulcain, anyone for "cricket"


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

zeiger


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Smiths


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

No raspberry for another Seiko?

I just noticed that this is not restricted to watches...so here's a Le Coutre Atmos


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Tutima


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Cardinal


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Certina


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


>


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Eone Bradley


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Errr...did we have Eterna?










I am a bit more confident about Limes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

handlehall said:


>


 Someone else posted an Equotip

I must have missed that one.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

stolid said:


> Errr...did we have Eterna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eterna on page 2


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Someone else posted an Equotip
> 
> I must have missed that one.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Sorry Bond.....a resounding raspberry :laugh:

Getting to the bottom of the barrel



Infantry


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Must not forget Harold!










Auguste Reymond


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hasn't been any Timex yet, possibly. :wacko:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

J W Benson


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Oberon. Circa 1970 auto divers non waterproof. I found out the hard way in 1972. Got it repaired but it expired in 2011 when the plated case wore through. Bet no one else on this forum has one....


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

From the depths of photobucket: Orsa










Still hovering around the middle of the alphabet: Junghans


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Timestar


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Leonidas chronograph










Cyma Cymaflex


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Glashutte gub










Junghans


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Squale is new I think :


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

And although I don't have this anymore, Kemmner. Is that cheating?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

badgersdad said:


> Glashutte gub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Junghans bottom of last page, great looking watch though. :thumbsup:

Universal Geneve


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Boccia


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Gardé RUHLA 91203M,MADE IN GERMANY, Ronda Cal.5030.D*

*







*

*Laco Model 862014, ETA F06.111 `Made In Germany`*

*







*

*Bradley Timepiece (assembled in China with Swiss parts)*

*







*

*Aristo 3H142-FT-2 ETA cal. 2801-2 17 Jewels*

*







*


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Boccia
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/27041989581


 Boccia done by John Mr Levity, small raspberry :thumbsup: . Is it getting near coconut awarding time


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Girard Perregaux


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Breitling


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not remember seeing an Ingersoll.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Just seen the other Boccia.

No Ricoh though:










Or Sekonda ?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Nino










Enicar


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Raspberry for Mach on the Bradley !

Podeba(?)


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Sinn. Sadly flogged to fund others but fondly remembered


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Provita anyone?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Provita anyone?










Adi anyone?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Edis










Newmark


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Gardé RUHLA 91203M,MADE IN GERMANY, Ronda Cal.5030.D*
> 
> **
> 
> ...


 Fine, fine taste in watches!


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Jaquet Droz


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Nixon


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Memostar










Raymond Weil


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Aquastar 63


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Omikron










Helvetia










And I think that's me done !

No, found one more

Legend


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Aeromatic

Really scraping



Sewor

Aeromatic and Tauchmeister are one and the same really.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Benrus


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Android ( auto!)



Sector


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't think I've seen a fossil so far?...


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hanowa Swiss Military



Vostok Europe



Momentum


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Rothenschild


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

What, no Doxa ?

















Mark


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's plus a few gaps....Alpina










Epos










Forties










Glycine










More to come.....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Braun



Skagen



Bruce's Ducati



VIP time Italy



Huarex Italy

We will see who wins the coconut tomorrow......have a good night folks :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A couple of Big M's

:biggrin:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

And then?.........D Fremont










Bernhardt










Towson










Mido


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Oris. This was my Grandads watch for daily wear.


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Haven't seen Charles Hubert yet I don't think.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*RetroChron Seaserpent 1. Model 61-40JQC, Miyota movement.*

*







*

*hmt Jawan W10, cal. 0231 17 Jewels. circa 1960s/70s (made in India by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd).*

*







*

*Turn back time SDRAWKCAB Watch*

*







*

*Watch Design Bw-W, Miyota quartz.*

*







*

*STEVENSON & BROS. TECHNICAL WATCH, ILLINOIS USA, ETA 682.11 (made in China)*










*ELYSEE MERCURIUS `MADE IN GERMANY` Ronda quartz movement.*

*







*


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Heuer (not TAG!), Philip, Lemania and Zentra


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm with Scott on this, to have some relevance, it needs to be sorted into some sort of order - say each letter of the alphabet as a 'forum' header, then each brand as a 'sub-forum'. Already I'm seeing photos re-quoted, so seeing the same stuff over and over.

If this isn't done, it will just peter out.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have not seen a C Ward yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mr Levity said:


> Raspberry for Mach on the Bradley !












I must remember to use the Forum`s search engine before posting new additions :biggrin:

Anyway, next up we have...

*Aviation, `Swiss Made` 7 Jewels, circa 1940s/early 50s?*

*







*

*Westclox, made in Scotland*

*







*

*PARNIS, Seagull cal.3600 17 Jewels.*

*







*

*Alpha, cal.ST-16(?), 21 Jewels*

*







*


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Cossak










Everite


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Time for some real watches...

Minerva and Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Caller said:


> I'm with Scott on this, to have some relevance, it needs to be sorted into some sort of order - say each letter of the alphabet as a 'forum' header, then each brand as a 'sub-forum'. Already I'm seeing photos re-quoted, so seeing the same stuff over and over.
> 
> If this isn't done, it will just peter out.


 It was only ever intended for amusement, and there will be repetitions, that's what the raspberries are for :yes: . For those who want to sort it out the info is here.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

D is for Diesel

(this is my first watch - throwback to 2004) 

I still have it, doesn't get much wrist time though...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Aerowatch...










Buran...










Sewills...










Zeno...


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

There are a hugh array of wonderful watches here on display .. love it


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Trafalgar 










Wyler


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Samson Watch Co. 25 Jewels.*

*







*

*Штурманские Гагарин (2609/370124)** ,Сделано в России, Полйот кал. 2609 17 камни.*

Sturmanskie Gagarin(2609/370124), Made In Russia, Poljot Cal. 2609 17 Jewels.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Eberhard & Co.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Just Arrived Jiusko


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe a raspberry......



Lorus



Victorinox


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

...And I have a couple in reserve.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Just Arrived Jiusko


 interesting brand, they made watches for DeepBlue.........maybe still do :wink:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I bet nobody has an Original watch !


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Porsche Design by Eterna - raspberry or not ?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

ong said:


> Porsche Design by Eterna - raspberry or not ?


 Raspberry free Ong :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

RWP said:


> It was only ever intended for amusement, and there will be repetitions, that's what the raspberries are for :yes: . For those who want to sort it out the info is here.


 Just seems a wasted opportunity to me. Only mods or admin can sort it out.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Caller said:


> Just seems a wasted opportunity to me. Only mods or admin can sort it out.


 Fair comment :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

As the last poster of a raspberry free watch *I hereby declare Ong of this Parish winner of the TWF solid gold virtual coconut * in this prestigious competition.

Hip Hip Hurrah.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Here is the opportunity to name watches you haven't got pics of...... :thumbsup:

Hublot

Limit


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Too late for a few if mine?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Drat :laugh:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Armida



Ollech & Wajs



Victorinox


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Will pop a few in as well. 

Record










Bentima










Union Special De luxe










Elge










Octo










Arlea


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ah well, thanks...........but the Victorinox is a raspberry, I posted mine. Anyone who posted since Ong gets to look after the virtual Golden egg for a while :thumbsup: . It never was going to be easy :taz:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

ESL said:


> Armida


 This is stunning......If you ever feel the need to move this on, can I first refusal?


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Drat. I was keeping a few in reserve in a bid to win the golden egg. (Momentum at the top of the page is a raspberry, I posted one earlier)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I probably won`t get away with this but what the heck! artytime:

*Sterile dial (made by Thiel Brothers,Thuringia,Germany, late 1920s)*










:biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It appears Mach has managed to fill a quart basket with raspberries. :tongue:

Anyway, I don't think these have been presented yet:










Maktime.










Majestyk.

Later,
William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What, no Waltham yet? I gotta do this little beauty:

http://[IMG alt="WalthamDigitalJump...ter/WalthamDigitalJumpHourChrono_22.jpg[/IMG]








I think 90% of my collection falls into the, "Nobody has one of these" categories.

Another no brainer...:

http://[IMG alt="Watch-Panerai-NewS...Panerai/Watch-Panerai-NewStrap002-1.jpg[/IMG]

You knew this one was coming...

http://[IMG alt="CarloFerrara_21-1....rlo Ferrara Watch/CarloFerrara_21-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

And this one...:

http://[IMG alt="JuveniaAP_3_zps96f...ia AP Watch/JuveniaAP_3_zps96f19b4f.jpg[/IMG]

Somebody stop me...

http://[IMG alt="20160603_132441_zp...Watches/20160603_132441_zpscmacggjg.jpg[/IMG]

This is the newest addition (of one of many - shame we can only do one).

Somebody stop me...

http://[IMG alt="20160603_132441_zp...Watches/20160603_132441_zpscmacggjg.jpg[/IMG]

This is the newest addition (of one of many - shame we can only do one).

Nobody's stopping me...

http://[IMG alt="Breitling_1_zpsaae...d/Breitling/Breitling_1_zpsaaead6a0.jpg[/IMG]

(*Wow tough time posting from my phone, replies merging, weird links etc. Anybody else experiencing this? Sorry if there's some weirdness going on)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, you probably don't even want to get me going on my alarms...:

http://[IMG alt="CandinoAlarm-13.jp...lblad/Candino Alarm/CandinoAlarm-13.jpg[/IMG]










A one button...:










Somebody mention (rare) LED's...:

Both in gold and stainless










http://[IMG alt="Synchronar2100_1_z...atches/Synchronar2100_1_zpsb68f38aa.jpg[/IMG]

(Man, this is totally f'd up... still having all kinds of problems, even at the computer)

Sure, I'll make it an even dozen (to begin with)...

http://[IMG alt="CK_1_zps64ijejab.j...ss Klassik Listing/CK_1_zps64ijejab.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm confounded ( happens all the time) it seems I have talked of virtual golden eggs and coconuts :thumbsup:

*OK so Ong got the golden coconut but I still have a virtual GOLDEN EGG in my possession......it will go to the LAST member posting a raspberry free post.*

All to play for folks :thumbsup:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

One not for a raspberry.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I love that Favre Leuba... don't see many of those around


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

The Hewlett Packard led is fantastic, love it. :thumbsup:

Another contribution, an Integra


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

RWP said:


> Here is the opportunity to name watches you haven't got pics of...... :thumbsup:
> 
> Hublot
> 
> Limit


 Blibblemont

Zisparoo

Quaggleforth


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

:thumbsup:



handlehall said:


> Blibblemont
> 
> Zisparoo
> 
> Quaggleforth


 The fairies at the bottom my garden wear those


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

RWP said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> The fairies at the bottom my garden wear those


 You believe in fairies ? :swoon:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Of course i do.....don't be so politically incorrect :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Is there a second and third prize ??

:laugh: :laugh:

Deep Blue


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Is there a second and third prize ??
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Deep Blue


 Second and third prize....you get to admire first prize :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A couple more... 

Crusader Merman










Bravingtons Wetrista


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

handlehall said:


> Blibblemont
> 
> Zisparoo
> 
> Quaggleforth


 Are these made in China with Swiss parts?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Mart said:


> Are these made in China with Swiss parts?


 All made in Fairyland with elvish parts, just like the man said :wacko:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't think we've had oneof these :laugh:










Or one of these (Apeks):


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Getting nerve wracking :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A couple more....... 

Pilot










and Contoli


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And Nokia 8800 (it tells the time)










:biggrin:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Reves.

Not many of these about.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A few more..... 

Scene










Herald










Solo


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

@davidcxn you have a right collection! I'm in awe. wow!


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

mtysox said:


> @davidcxn you have a right collection! I'm in awe. wow!


 Thanks. :thumbsup: It's just a number of decades of accumulating. :yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> And Nokia 8800 (it tells the time)
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 ... and makes phone calls..., but that's about it.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> ... and makes phone calls..., but that's about it.


 Can you even text on that thing??

999 Y

33 E

7777 S


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> ... and makes phone calls..., but that's about it.





Mechanical Alarm said:


> Can you even text on that thing??
> 
> 999 Y
> 
> ...


 Surprisingly it does loads more than that including the internet, back in the day it was one of Nokias top line phones.

The only minor problem is my fingers are a bit fatter ten years down the line making it a bit more difficult to use.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

*I think that all round DavidCXN deserves the new Golden Egg. An amazing collection and number of raspberryless entries.*

Well done David.* This is the final decision no matter what. * :band:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Many thanks Roger & I am chuffed with the golden egg award. :thumbsup:

Great idea for a thread and lots of fantastic watches to enjoy seeing from everyone. :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

davidcxn said:


> Many thanks Roger & I am chuffed with the golden egg award. :thumbsup:
> 
> Great idea for a thread and lots of fantastic watches to enjoy seeing from everyone. :yes:


 No less than you and your fabulous collection deserve David :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

How about some Wyler?...:










Maybe some Continental?...:










Some Henri Gireaux anybody (another alarm)?...:










Got some Benrus (I can't remember if this one was done, maybe my first raspberry) with mood lighting?...:










I'm gonna keep this up till someone gives me some kind of award (another alarm - Louis Bolle Alarm)...:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Liga automatic










Judex dated 1939










I think I'm safe posting Mithras as well.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

*Mart.......Mechanical Alarm.....mentioned in dispatches for services beyond the Call of Duty to TWF and outstanding conduct in the face of raspberries. Westen Front June 2016.*


----------

